# Dubai airport named world's best



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

Dubai airport named world's best 

Dubai: Dubai International Airport has been named the world's best airport by the World Travel Award Organisation. 

Dubai Air Show 

The airport won the Middle East and World's leading Award in a survey conducted by the organisation via its website.

The survey involved 2 million passengers. Dubai airport was selected from among 3,500 airports and airline companies, which participated in the competition.

Shaikh Ahmad Bin Saeed Al Maktoum, President of Dubai Civil Aviation and Chairman of the Emirates Group, said the award adds a new qualitative success to the airport's previous achievements, and mirrors the great confidence passengers have in the airport.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

old


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

3rd thread so far


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Nice


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

dubaiflo said:


> old


i fell asleep reading through this thread.....


----------



## docc (Jun 30, 2004)

Thats interesting. Many say that the Singapore airport is the best in the world. Comments?


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

^ It depends who does the rating. Skytrax's 2005 survey rates Hong Kong's Chep Lap Kok as the best in the world, Singapore's Changi second, with Dubai down in sixth place:
http://www.airlinequality.com/2004/airport_group_results.htm


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

we are talking about World Travel Awards with more than 2 million voters


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

smussuw said:


> we are talking about World Travel Awards with more than 2 million voters


watch out for this one smussuw.... he is a trouble maker.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

^ lol

wtf is Skytrax's 2005 anyway? havent heard of it at all before. :lol:


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

Skytrax is the world's most respected survey of airports and airlines. And "2005" was referring to their 2005 survey.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

for u maybe?


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

smussuw said:


> for u maybe?


 :applause: :applause: :applause: kay: :laugh:


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

:lol: :rofl:

way more fun now you are here. 

monkey don't tell us 2m isn't enough for a good survey 
and no, the UAE forum does not consist of 2m people who vote there...


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

^ Skytrax polled 5.6 million people or 5,584,365 from 90 countries to be precise. They claim to be the largest independent airline and airport survey:
http://www.airlinequality.com/2005/airport-05-ent.htm

"This is the only independent survey which can claim a truly global audience, and where there is no vested interest in the final outcome. Our passenger surveys are well established as the leading research tool in this specialist market, with this 2005 Best Airport survey benchmarking standards of service at more than 150 different airports"


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

i didn't want to create another thread, but this is very interesting


UAE to build aeroplanes 

By Saifur Rahman, Staff Reporter 

Dubai : The region's first aircraft manufacturing plant will be set up in Abu Dhabi, in which the UAE Offset Group (UOG) and Gulf Aircraft Maintenance Co (Gamco) will hold the majority stake, officials said. 

Gamco and UK-based Farnborough Aircraft Corporation Ltd (FACL) have signed an MoU to manufacture and market the Kestrel, a new business aircraft, in the Gulf and subsequently promote to other areas of the world.

Geoffrey Galley, of GAP, told Gulf News yesterday, "We have sought $100 million finance from UOG for the project, which once finalised, will start the ball rolling.

"We will then forge a joint venture among GAP, Gamco and UOG, to develop the facilities and roll out the aircraft in phases."

The Gulf Aircraft Partnership (GAP), formed between Gamco and FACL, will capitalise on the availability of highly skilled engineers and Gamco's state-of-the-art production and maintenance facilities to manufacture, market and maintain the Kestrel in the region.

GAP has been registered in the UK, and awaits registration pending the formation process.

Gamco was involved in building the aircraft's prototype, which has been endorsed by the US authorities.

"We can make the aircraft and hand over to customers in 18 months time. But the aircraft's certification takes a long time," he said.

"If everything falls in place, we are ready to start works in a few months time as Gamco already has a very good engineering facility to develop the airframe and assemble parts of the aircraft."

The single-engine turboprop allows the aircraft to take off and land in narrow strips and unpaved roads.

Optimised to be the best combination of speed, comfort, operational flexibility and affordability, the Kestrel is a robust single-engine turboprop aircraft providing flexible travel at speeds in excess of 350 kknots (950 kmh) for journeys up to 1,500 nms.

"The aircraft, the fastest single-engine turboprop, can fly up to three hours non-stop and cover a distance from Abu Dhabi to as far as Delhi and Cairo," he said.

"It can land in virtually anywhere, even grass. With high-speed and short landing and take offs, it is an ideal aircraft for business travelers of this region." The airline has been designed in England. FACL will bring its technical knowhow to the UAE for manufacturing the aircraft, he said.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

smussuw said:


> for u maybe?


No I didn't even take part in the poll but 5.6 million people from 90 countries polled at 150 airports did. Sytrax is the world's largest independent survey of airports and airlines.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^ I once reviewd Charles De Goule Airport in Paris in 2003. They edited it and removed the part about a drill: The police emptied the terminal and were checking for "bombs". Then a "bang" was heard and they let us back in again.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

:lol: 
love this.
anyway seems like on of those surveys is rather not correct or another reason could be that most of the people voting on skytrax came from the USA, and these people do not use dubai intl very often.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

dubaiflo said:


> :lol:
> love this.
> anyway seems like on of those surveys is rather not correct or another reason could be that most of the people voting on skytrax came from the USA, and these people do not use dubai intl very often.


No only 7.5% came from North America - and North America is more than just the USA.


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

dubaiflo said:


> :lol:
> love this.
> anyway seems like on of those surveys is rather not correct or another reason could be that most of the people voting on skytrax came from the USA, and these people do not use dubai intl very often.


precisely and the World Travel Awards were even hosted in London, which is where Monkey is from...

note that Monkeys are not native to this part of the World. :lol:


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

Skytrax is also based in London. Nearly three times as many people voted in the Skytrax survey as the World Travel Awards. However I am not opposed to the World Travel Awards. They voted British Airways as the world's best airline and best first class, London as the world's leading destination, Eurostar as the world's leading train service, the Queen Mary II as the world's leading cruise liner, and the London Eye as the world's leading tourist attraction.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

dubaiflo said:


> :lol:
> love this.
> anyway seems like on of those surveys is rather not correct or another reason could be that most of the people voting on skytrax came from the USA, and these people do not use dubai intl very often.


No only 7.5% came from North America - and North America is more than just the USA.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Monkey said:


> Skytrax is also based in London. Nearly three times as many people voted in the Skytrax survey as the World Travel Awards. However I am not opposed to the World Travel Awards. They voted British Airways as the world's best airline and best first class, London as the world's leading destination, Eurostar as the world's leading train service, the Queen Mary II as the world's leading cruise liner, and the London Eye as the world's leading tourist attraction.


The UAE got more awards


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

smussuw said:


> The UAE got more awards


No Britain got more than the UAE. :yes:


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

those are 6 only arent they?

if more? UAE still won concering it's tiny size and big ambitioun :lol:


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

^ No these 21 are all British:

- World's Leading Airline: British Airways
- World's Leading Airline for In-Flight Entertainment: Virgin Atlantic Airways
- World's Leading Attraction: British Airways London Eye, London, England
- World's Leading Beach: Providenciales, Turks & Caicos
- World's Leading Charter Airline: Excel Airways
- World's Leading Chauffeur Limousine Company: Brunel Carriage
- World's Leading Cruise Ship: Cunard “QM2”
- World's Leading Destination: London
- World's Leading Dive Destination: Cayman
- World's Leading First Class Airline: British Airways
- World's Leading Golf Resort: Old Course Hotel St. Andrews Golf Resort & Spa, Scotland
- World's Leading Innovative Ecommerce Travel Product: Insurance4carhire
- World's Leading Luxury Specialist Tour Operator: Abercrombie & Kent Travel
- World's Leading New Hotel: Baglioni Hotel, London
- World's Leading Rail Service: Eurostar
- World's Leading Regional Marketing Campaign: One Northeast, England
- World's Leading Tour Operator to The Caribbean: Virgin Holidays
- World's Leading Tourist & Convention Bureau: VisitBritain
- World's Leading Travel Exhibition: World Travel Market
- World's Leading TV Channel for Travelers: BBC World
- World's Leading Villa Operator: Chapters by Abercrombie & Kent


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

World's Leading Airport Dubai International Airport, Dubai 
World's Leading All-Suite Hotel Burj Al Arab, Dubai 
World's Leading Attraction British Airways London Eye, London, England (we own it)
World's Leading Business Hotel Jumeirah Emirates Towers, Dubai 
World's Leading Conference Hotel Emirates Palace Abu Dhabi 
World's Leading Conference Resort Madinat Jumeirah, Dubai 
World's Leading Hotel Burj Al Arab, Dubai 
World's Leading Hotel Serviced Apartment The Grosvenor House Dubai 
World's Leading New Airline Etihad Airways 
World's Leading Tourism Property Development Company Nakheel 
wow, :shocked:

The UAE got nine comparing to 21 for GREAT, *Great* and *great* Briatin 
we won :lol:


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

london's one trafalgar square is owned by UAE based company istithimar btw  

so is london eye  

and this might be interesting as well 

Dubai Ports World, the world's sixth-largest port operator, is set to make a £3 billion bid this week to take over P&O, Britain's biggest ports and ferries group, the Sunday Times News Service reported from London yesterday.

:lol:


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

smussuw said:


> The UAE got nine comparing to 21 for GREAT, *Great* and *great* Briatin
> we won :lol:


No 9 does not beat 21. 21 beats 9. :yes:


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

I use amplifiers to match UK

UK is bigger 20? 30? 40? times than the UAE?

so, (9)(20) = 180 :lol:


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

dubaiflo said:


> london's one trafalgar square is owned by UAE based company istithimar btw
> 
> so is london eye
> 
> ...


One Trafalgar Square is unknown. 150,000 Brits own property in Dubai. Britain collectively owns more overseas assets than any other country in the world after the US (and 2.5 x more than Americans per capita). And per capita Britons are 50% richer than the citizens of the UAE.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

smussuw said:


> I use amplifiers to match UK
> 
> UK is bigger 20? 30? 40? times than the UAE?
> 
> so, (9)(20) = 180 :lol:


What a meaningless statistic. I can produce some too. Britain has won 101 Noble prizes. The UAE has won none. That must mean that per capita Britons are infinitely more intellectual than UAE inhabitants even in per capita terms.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Monkey said:


> And per capita Britons are 50% richer than the citizens of the UAE.


my friend no one is richer than UAE nationals per capita


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Monkey said:


> One Trafalgar Square is unknown. 150,000 Brits own property in Dubai. Britain collectively owns more overseas assets than any other country in the world after the US (and 2.5 x more than Americans per capita). And per capita Britons are 50% richer than the citizens of the UAE.


yea even GCC nationals own apartments here and there and they are the biggest owners percentage wise comparing to their number.

We arent talking about apartments here. We talk about real properties such as billion woth buildings and other investments.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

smussuw said:


> my friend no one is richer than UAE nationals per capita


What are you trying to take the economy that is built by large numbers of foriegners and split it amongst the small number of lazy good-for-nothing nationals?


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Monkey said:


> What are you trying to take the economy that is built by large numbers of foriegners and split it amongst the small number of lazy good-for-nothing nationals?


that is racists :shocked:

was offending to a national like me. Anyway, I dont even have to prove my point now :cheers:


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

smussuw said:


> yea even GCC nationals own apartments here and there and they are the biggest owners percentage wise comparing to their number.
> 
> We arent talking about apartments here. We talk about real properties such as billion woth buildings and other investments.


Britain's accumulated stock of outward FDI is $1.4trn. Eat that! 

And Britons own more homes abroad than any other country.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

smussuw said:


> that is racists :shocked:
> 
> was offending to a national like me. Anyway, I dont even have to prove my point now :cheers:


It's not racist! It's about culture not race. Cummon you know it's true. In Dubai the menial work is done by Filipinas and poor Indians and the managerial work is done is done by Brits, South Africans, and richer Indians. The Arabs sit back and rake the proceeds. At least Al Maktoum has started to diversify the economy. The other Gulf states just rake in cash from the oil reserves.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

am not interested anymore :sleepy:


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

smussuw said:


> World's Leading Attraction British Airways London Eye, London, England (we own it)



:colgate: :lol: :hilarious:


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

:rofl:

monkey sth your statements are riddiculous sorry.


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

dubaiflo said:


> :rofl:
> 
> monkey sth your statements are riddiculous sorry.


i still can stop laughing at the fact that Dubai owns the London Eye and Monkey mentioned it to us. :rofl: :hilarious:


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^ Dubai owns only 1/3 of the London Eye, but it operates it.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

operating it is enough for me


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

smussuw said:


> operating it is enough for me



same here


----------



## DubaiDream (Jan 5, 2005)

AltinD said:


> ^ Dubai owns only 1/3 of the London Eye, but it operates it.


I think the Tussauds group owns more than a 1/3 following a recent transaction: 

Thursday November 10, 02:06 PM 
Tussauds to buy BA stake in London Eye

LONDON (Reuters) - The Tussauds Group is buying British Airways (LSE: BAY.L - news) ' stake in the London Eye to give it majority control of the city's most popular paying tourist attraction and add to its famous waxwork museum.

Tussauds, which already owns a third of the world's biggest observation wheel, has signed a memorandum of understanding to buy British Airways' outstanding loan and one third stake in the Eye for 95 million pounds


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

*Dubai firm buys Tussauds*   


Tussauds is a place where international figures get together World-famous waxworks museum Madame Tussauds is being sold off together with a number of theme parks to a company in Dubai for £800m ($1.5bn). 
Seventy managers of the Tussauds Group are in line for a combined windfall of £30m as a result of the deal with Dubai International Capital (DIC). 

The company is a private equity group backed by Dubai's government. 

As well as the waxworks museum, Tussauds operates Alton Towers and has a one-third stake in the London Eye. 

Madame Tussauds began in 1802 and the umbrella group was bought by Charterhouse Capital in 1998. Tussauds also runs Chessington World of Adventures and Thorpe Park and has attractions in New York, Las Vegas and Hong Kong. 

Every year its entertainments attract more than 14 million guests, and its new owners say they want to expand the business further. 

Expanding Gulf 

DIC is an investment arm of Dubai Holding owned by Dubai Crown Prince Sheik Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum. 

The Tussauds deal is its second major transaction this year. 

In late January, DIC acquired a £1bn stake in DaimlerChrysler, making it the third biggest shareholder in the German car giant after Deutsche Bank and the government of Kuwait. 

Following the acquisition, Tussauds' executive management team, led by chief executive Peter Phillipson, will remain running the businesses. 

Mr Phillipson said the sale offers new opportunities for growth. 

"We now look forward to working closely with DIC to accelerate our growth plans, explore new opportunities and create even more exciting experiences for our 14 million guests," he said.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

But who cares who owns it? It's in London and obviously should be listed amongst the 21 British award winners. Winning the award had nothing to do with the sale to Tussauds Group or with Tussauds being bought by Dubai Investments. :yes:


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

you should visit a doctor i guess you neck is aching bad.


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

dubaiflo said:


> you should visit a doctor i guess you neck is aching bad.


yep....... his neck has alot of serious issues along with a few other parts as well.


----------



## Ben_Burj (Aug 28, 2005)

Monkey said:


> But who cares who owns it? It's in London and obviously should be listed amongst the 21 British award winners. Winning the award had nothing to do with the sale to Tussauds Group or with Tussauds being bought by Dubai Investments. :yes:



Who cares about London, at least in Dubai when you are buying your underwear from Christian Dior or Versace you can bargain and negotiate the price which is some thing impossible to in London.


----------



## DubaiDream (Jan 5, 2005)

Damn, i'd feel so uncomfortable bargaining for my versace underwear in a versace shop. its just something we dont do in London. im suprised it happens in dubai. i guess bargaining in the souks is standard


----------



## nezzybaby (Jan 14, 2005)

jesus christ guys know when you are beaten.... monkey has consistently provided data and accurate information to disprove everything you guys have been saying. Summary a survey of 2million(not sure where from) people rated dubai the best airport, a larger sample didnt. England won more awards, this is a given. And foreign people are imported to dubai to construct the buildings we see.


Look dubai is a glorious city, but stop protecting it like hes attacking you personally. All monkey has done is stated a series of facts,and very well structured arguments. He has by no means been beaten. Superior numberas does not always make it right!


and the london eye... who gives a crap who owns it, the fact is its in westminster, not sheikh zayed road!


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

^ We were having fun.


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

NezzyBabys' going through his period, always use ALWAYS


----------



## nezzybaby (Jan 14, 2005)

^nah just ran out of skunk so getting lary


----------



## Bu_Bastak (Nov 12, 2005)

Just wondering how we got to londen eye when this post was about Dubai airport lmao

and umm nezzybaby he was sorta attacking us personally wehn he said that us arabs sit around like lazy people while every1 else does work.. thats dissing us.. (ofcourse that doesnt mean that some of us dont do that lol )

Dubai is becoming the world leading attraction, england is goin down in that lol
but im not here to diss england!

Just get back on topic and stop dissing each other


----------



## nezzybaby (Jan 14, 2005)

its alright i have skunk again all is calm, my point was go easy on monkey hes not really being that vicious, saying you're rich doesnt always count as racism lol.


----------



## Bu_Bastak (Nov 12, 2005)

World's Best 10 Airlines Named

The No. 1 airline in all the world is Cathay Pacific, the Hong
Kong-based carrier that most Americans will only board if they are
traveling to Asia. So says the British consulting firm Skytrax, which
polled 12 million airline passengers from 94 countries to come up with
the latest edition of the Skytrax Airline of the Year award list.

The frequent flyers were polled on an extensive list of detailed
criteria that reflected airline service on the ground and in the air,
from booking the ticket to arrival at the final destination, in a
survey that took 11 months to complete. No U.S.-based carrier made the
top 10 list.





Search For Cheapest Fares For Your Destination [Netscape]

Why Your Flight Is Late: Most Common Reason For Delays [CNN/Money]

How Travel and Sex Will Help You Live Longer [Netscape]

Skytrax Poll Results: Airline of the Year [Skytrax]

Every Safety Stat You Need to Feel Secure [AirSafe]

Top 10 best overall airlines:

1. Cathay Pacific, Hong Kong
2. Qantas Airways, Australia
3. Emirates, Dubai
4. Singapore Airlines, Singapore
5. British Airways, United Kingdom
6. Malaysia Airlines, Malaysia
7. Thai Airways, Thailand
8. Qatar Airways, Qatar
9. Asiana Airlines, South Korea
10. ANA All Nippon Airways, Japan

i dunno how accurate this is, im not sure how Qantas Airways can be 2nd ^_^? o well..


----------

